# Antimony toxicity



## Oz (May 28, 2008)

I was running out of stannous crystals so I tried making stannous by using a couple grams of 95/5 solder and letting it set in a test tube of muriatic (I have not found I needed heat).
From what I understand the black residue left after filtering is antimony. I also understand that some forms of antimony are poisonous per Wikipedia; Antimony and many of its compounds are toxic. Clinically, antimony poisoning is very similar to arsenic poisoning. In small doses, antimony causes headache, dizziness, and depression. Larger doses cause violent and frequent vomiting, and will lead to death in a few days.

My questions are;

How toxic is it?

What form of antimony do I have after exposing it to HCl?

How would it be reduced to a safe, stable, nontoxic elemental form?


----------



## Gotrek (May 29, 2008)

http://www.sciencestuff.com/msds/C1266.html

Is a start.


----------



## Oz (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Gotrek,

That looks like it is for naturally occurring ore, but is a start. I’m not even sure what form of antimony I end up with after exposure to HCl as it is jet black.

Oz


----------



## Scott2357 (May 29, 2008)

Antimony Sulfide is very dark grey powder, almost black. It appears black when wet. I wouldn't be surprised if the pure form was black without exposure to HCL.


----------



## Oz (May 29, 2008)

Scott,

Wikipedia says that in its elemental form it is a silvery lustrous gray or silvery white. I am assuming I have an oxidized form but am just trying to find out what so it can be handled or disposed of safely. I question a sulfide though since it was reacted with HCl not sulfuric. If you know more please enlighten me.

Thanks


----------



## Gotrek (May 29, 2008)

|From reading online (thanks google)
Antimony and Chlorine form very unstable compounds and require lot's of energy to do so. So maybe it's not a chlorate or sulfide but simply antimony,


----------



## Gotrek (May 29, 2008)

Edited found the proper info

http://www.webelements.com/antimony/chemistry.html

Antimony dissolves in hot concentrated sulphuric acid, H2SO4, or nitric acid, HNO3, to form solutions containing Sb(III). The sulphuric acid reaction produces sulphur(IV) dioxide gas. Antimony does not react with hydrochloric acid in the absence of oxygen.


So there isn't much if any oxygen present in HCl so the black stuff is probably antimony and not a chloride


[img:520:450]http://www.webelements.com/_media/elements/cartoons/Sb.jpg[/img]


----------



## Oz (May 29, 2008)

Yes I have read as well some of the similarities between arsenic and antimony. This is part of the reason I am asking. 

The silvery white is the stable form from what I have read, and that is not what I have. I really hope to have someone weigh in on this that knows as there is a lot of vague info online. I regret having made it before finding this out, and now I’m stuck with it until I find out more. It makes me wonder how others making their stannous this way have been disposing of it.


----------



## Gotrek (May 29, 2008)

Maybe look through the msds of a typical tin/sb solder

http://www.lucas-milhaupt.com/assets/brazing_products/msds_safety_data_sheets/MSDS236.pdf


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 2, 2008)

The form shown, the metalloid, is
not dangerous unless you heat it
strongly in air. The B.P. for example,
is way above Mercury and it is found
free sometimes in nature.


----------



## Oz (Jun 2, 2008)

Lino1406,

The picture is not what I have unfortunately, it is a wiki picture of elemental antimony.

My problem is that I have some that is black left over from making stannous out of 95/5 lead free solder using HCl.

From what I have read you are correct that the elemental form is relatively safe and stable, but also from what I have read other forms are not safe and stable. 

I am trying to find out how to revert the black residue I have to an elemental form again.

I am also wondering about safe disposal in any form, as well as info on how toxic in these different forms.

Oz


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 2, 2008)

By heating under vacuum, preferably
in the presence of noble gas and yellow,
not ordinary light.


----------



## Platdigger (Jun 2, 2008)

I used to think about (gave up on the idea) separating the antinomy from the lead in lead acid batteries.

I think it is like every other plate in a car battery is about 15 percent antinomy.

The antinomy you separated from the tin solder is such a small amount, I doubt there would be a problem disposing of it with an old car battery....
since they all ready contain it.
Randy


----------



## Gotrek (Jun 2, 2008)

Antimony is 3$ a lbs.... Lead is what 0.90$ a lbs...


----------



## Oz (Jun 4, 2008)

I just have this little bit so Platdiggers suggestion is best I think as I do not really plan on making more. 

I have thought of processing lead from car and truck batteries though and was unaware of the significant antimony in the lead. I was going to drain and filter the acid to use and place the bodies of the batteries into a large cast iron kettle with a fire under it out on the back 40. Burned and unburned crap would float nicely. Skim the top and ladle the lead into ingot molds.

I am still interested in what Lino was saying but more from an academic point of view at this time. If anyone can elaborate on that process it would be nice to hear.

Oz


----------



## Irons (Jun 4, 2008)

I cast bullets with Lead/Tin/Antimony alloys and I'm still alive. The main thing is vapor pressure.

Arsenic is much more dangerous because it readily forms volatile compounds.

Primer compositions contain Antimony and fine particulates are formed when they are initiated. I've been exposed to Antimony dust for over 4 decades. If it were that dangerous, I would already be dead.

Bismuth is another toxic metal but people routinely ingest Bismuth Salycilate (Pepto Bismol) for digestive upsets and survive.

Barium is routinely used in xray stuides and all it does is make you constipated.

It's all about how the exposure is initiated that determines the outcome.


----------



## Oz (Jun 4, 2008)

Irons,

Thanks for your input on this. Iodine is another example that also happens to be needed by the body. As you said “It's all about how the exposure is initiated that determines the outcome”. This is what I could not find out about the antimony especially as I did not know what form I produced when I dissolved 95/5 tin/antimony solder in muriatic. 

I have left the antimony residue under the acid for lack of a better option. If you know what form I would have produced this way and under what conditions it can be safely handled it would be much appreciated.

It also seems that you are not worried about melting and casting it, at what temperature would you become concerned as far as vapor presure?

Thanks
Oz


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just google one of these:
Black antimony, alpha antimony,
beta antimony


----------



## Oz (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Lino


----------

